# Life



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

Im really scared of life. That might sound weird but i question everything and find it so strange. Sometimes im sat in school and find myself not focusing and thinking of other things almost as if im not bothered coming back into reality. The world is scary and i don't know why


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

Because the world is fucking scary.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I would agree that the world is a scary place, but it is our duty as human beings to fight through and face our fears head on. I will quote a great line used in the movie World War Z, "If you want to live,we have to keep moving". If you stay on the sidelines, refusing to move because you're paralyzed by your fear then you will continue to feel dead inside.

Best of luck my friend - face your fears head on, make things happen, do what makes YOU happy.


----------

